# BRISBANE 2010



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Brisbane is transforming into a brillaint metropolis at a very rapid pace. This thread will hopefully show the change in the skyline, as towers continue to skyrocket out of the downtown area and surrounding inner city areas. ENJOYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilybenjamin/4416169741/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4416265322/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4415498281/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4416265884/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pariandhiswanderlust/4417523514/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4416198731/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4413743712/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heart_pilot/4413344142/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heart_pilot/4413344236/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lhore/4413408930/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunny6teen/4412432868/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/noranja/4407938806/sizes/l/

Aerial View








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alegrya/4402897587/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerouss48/4399618836/sizes/o/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

That is the city I always wanted to live....


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics, Bris is becaming very dense!! The skyline looks very cool.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Litaufen (Feb 1, 2010)

nice shot's!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos of Brisbane once again LAgreek kay:


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gwoyaw/4419287567/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dooutroladodela/4419765662/sizes/l/

Eastern Suburbs Skylines with the downtown area in background








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lory_noya/4419653818/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scalino/4418750767/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scalino/4419515330/sizes/l/in/set-72157623584247240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scalino/4418739803/sizes/l/in/set-72157623584247240/


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> [


A corner of peace among gigantic buildings


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics_of_genesis/4424189333/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics_of_genesis/4424952926/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4424000117/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4424765168/sizes/o/in/set-72157623474398077/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4424764428/sizes/o/in/set-72157623474398077/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinnerplate1/4423811143/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4422544682/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bethwode/4421541393/sizes/l/


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful city... !! It´s a very green city, isn´t it?


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeahh, one of the greeenest i've seen by far!! ^^^^^^


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*Brisbane is outstanding! Great city, by the way, I love Australian cities...*


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/horsetheband/4426785282/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/horsetheband/4426785914/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LAgreek: its also one of the most beautiful cities in Australia


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4426124858/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahulaa/4426036748/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahulaa/4426037876/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_taylor270491/4426191278/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tgerus/4068378356/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoporcupine/1866929252/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dan084/3170435998/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N07/4333810555/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremympiehler/4348674833/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/garry61/4270820355/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/garry61/2961510258/sizes/o/​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3735203298/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewsonne/442917337/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2954209442/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozzlander33/3979179378/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozzlander33/3979178450/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/3085444896/sizes/o/​


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

awesome pics Dimethyltryptamine, , especially this one


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/4537597078/sizes/l/in/set-72157623773246652/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaridunavolta/4536887141/sizes/l/

Bayside suburb of Cleveland, found approximately 33km south-east of the Brisbane CBD

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4537475000/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4530922354/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4530892836/sizes/o/in/photostream/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbannerman/4537473706/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alborath/4536829913/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alborath/4537455108/sizes/m/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alborath/4537455704/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4537229982/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Old government house







































































by Fajri Urang Taeh of flickr


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Treasury Casino in all its glory, 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoinedjerrou/4534237694/sizes/l/

wellington point pier








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbernie/4533756548/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamilton in the city's eastern suburbs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jodiel/4530755250/sizes/l/

CBD from the north -east








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jodiel/4530755826/sizes/l/

George Street Skyscrapers, Government Precinct








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartmbaker/4530104667/sizes/o/

Kurilpa Bridge, the western part of downtown








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mossimoinc/4530002515/sizes/l/

eastside of the CBD from the inner south








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4529655909/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/windarto/4529344811/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/4528152494/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/4527295783/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/4527927434/sizes/o/in/set-72157623837749884/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Brisbane's emerging skyline in early 2009


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Conrad Treasury









Story Bridge









Albert Street Uniting Church


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidlee_aus/4313731322/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like the design on that glass-type building (above photo)


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/4539464997/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travis-shelly-4evr/4538928235/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travis-shelly-4evr/4539540268/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msbell/4539247198/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msbell/4538625987/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/4538623729/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/4539248600/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4537516245/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates LAgreek...


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/4547127553/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallerc/4547436532/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlrock/4546293253/sizes/l/in/set-72157623918708602/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g0rsty/4546587649/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyemagazine/4546171786/sizes/o/in/set-72157623792055731/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/huydung/4545930356/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliciajanexo/4545856832/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minorityx/4544932619/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/4545438120/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungrydesigns/4565067821/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565531698/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/belongclaire/4565687600/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565418404/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4564897959/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1961mark/4562805820/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4561544633/sizes/o/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560365964/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics_of_genesis/4424189333/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4551367544/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4529655909/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/4527927434/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmichealhenson/4513989588/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4508678309/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4266983049/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249897418/sizes/o/


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Brisbane is a nice city, has its charm and alot of density, i think it'll have alot of protagonism in a few years from now.

Queensland is the hope for mega skyscrapers in Australia


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiemuchall/4581055020/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiemuchall/4581048272/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiemuchall/4499205179/sizes/l/in/set-72157623793923566/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinorz/4578737148/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mythoto/4578934957/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

UPDATED AERIALS
Brisbane Intnl' Terminal








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4590545883/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4590546667/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

Entire Brisbane CBD and surrounding western and southern business areas, including Brisbane's Second CBD, Ipswich in top left corner,  (sorry for the quality)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4590546831/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

Gateway Bridge and surrounding eastern suburbs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591167038/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/










Eastern Suburbs









New Farm, Fortitude Valley, Norman Park, and various other surrounding suburbs


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardvimages/4588664026/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

CBD in the distance








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591164700/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

From Mount coot-tha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4590397832/sizes/o/

From the mouth of the Brisbane River next to the Port of Brisbane, (25km from the CBD), The CBD located to the right of the picture








http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalhog/4588193917/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

BRISBANE DENSITY!!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oblong/4581421702/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

FROM STREET/AIRPORT LEVEL, lol
Brisbane Airport








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591164574/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

CBD in the distance








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591164700/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

Spring Hill, Brisbane's Inner Northern Suburb's








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4591006578/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4590391151/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4590316097/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4591067565/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richard_167/4590904574/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mythoto/4578934957/sizes/l/in/set-72157603895288867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4589177107/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darvidanoar/4589022166/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kramrecords/4588578478/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

NIGHT SHOTS








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591104848/sizes/l/in/set-72157609333323429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4590484485/sizes/l/in/set-72157609333323429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4587272865/sizes/o/

MOUNT COOT-THA, west of the CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4590987850/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alandelmas/4606717848/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4604621774/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4604621780/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4604621786/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Financial District








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhphotoworks/4603656138/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4603220716/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4603220538/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/

Story Bridge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4602605293/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4603219660/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/

Story bridge and Petrie Bight District








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4602604701/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/

Parliament House








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4603218900/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4603216222/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bantidisturbis/4602606277/sizes/l/in/set-72157624050697298/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenpalsson/4600464149/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenpalsson/4601080068/sizes/o/in/set-72157623921062335/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gematrium/4600443945/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gematrium/4600440505/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gematrium/4601058856/sizes/o/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

FInancial district of Brisbane CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alandelmas/4608519658/sizes/o/


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aramisfirefly/4614968223/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ap3x/4615463460/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cr_sewell/4600725152/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlrock/4591663049/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlrock/4591664417/sizes/l/in/set-72157605306496826/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great updates from Brisbane, LAgreek


----------



## unrelated_others (May 21, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4610984304/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4609409998/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/4598265376/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cg_pollard/4591715662/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lory_noya/4586729724/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/4570058965/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/4570059591/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrandt/4567822314/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560365964/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4529650369/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimbui/4544962956/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dooba/4528282168/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarangwaghela/4530216341/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmichealhenson/4513989588/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/destinsparks/3329904407/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosscher/4491207915/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosscher/4486531642/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dooba/4480646013/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dimithytryptamine*.the second shot is stunning!


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/je5ta/4659474758/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4658319402/sizes/l/

Adelaide Street








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4656068156/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beackman/4621388756/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/normal518/4654641369/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/darcy-r/4652197233/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shebalso/4653431807/sizes/l/

Stradbroke Island, One of the many islands strething through-out the Brisbane Metro Area








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelsdumonde/4652031343/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/4651968271/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chillibones/4652586956/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4652457246/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

edit


----------

